# Successful fishing trip in Louisiana



## blaqkpanda (May 6, 2016)

I just attached a few of my favorite pictures from the trip but the whole album is at http://adamrose.smugmug.com/Other/L...hing/i-CnnZMbf

Started the day off catching trout from sunrise to ~8:30. Tried another spot and caught 2 more. We had caught ~30 trout total and moved over to catch some reds. Our guide put us right on the reds and within the first 10 minutes we landed the one in the photos. We ended up catching 4 reds total. If you're looking for some good fishing, I highly recommend Travis at http://www.reelingoodcharters.com/re...ters/Home.html


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good pics and report. Looks like ya'll really enjoyed it.


----------

